# Another Manchester meet



## chio (Oct 29, 2006)

Who's up for another Manchester meet at some point?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2006)

Ooo, only just seen this.

Me, I am, *hand up*


----------



## chio (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm the one who always ends up organising these things and this is bound to be no different.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, you are so good at it chio? What more can I say?   

If we're gonna do it though, prob best to do it sooner rather than later, due to everywhere being fuckin rammed due to xmas dos


----------



## chio (Oct 30, 2006)

The great thing about Manchester is you can always find somewhere that's not rammed due to sheer over-abundance of bars. 

I suggest _either_ Friday the 17th _or_ Saturday the 18th of November. Or both, if people are feeling particularly hard core. Anyone got any other date suggestions?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I can do 17th or 18th but I've a feeling soj can't.


----------



## chio (Oct 30, 2006)

If everyone suggests a few dates they can do, we can put up a poll. I'm trying to actually be organised with this one rather than bumbling along like I usually do!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I can do 17th, 18th November. 1st, 8th,9th, 15th, 16, December but diary filling up quickly, not necessarily with anything exciting.


----------



## chio (Oct 31, 2006)

Any more for any more - the interest in this has been literally staggering so far! I'll PM a few people in case they've missed it


----------



## Wookey (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll pop in for a lemonade, you know me.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd be up for a friday cos I can get back to sheff really late and I always have shit to do on sunday mornings . . .


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I can do .. 18th but I've a feeling soj can't.


Actually, I can now  

Friday would be a fucker for me tbh...Saturday would be better for moi, if only cos we can start a bit earlier so I can make the last (ridiculously timed - 10pm) train home and still imbibe a responsible amount of beer  

Would a Liverpool meet up be out of the question for people?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 1, 2006)

add me to the list please - i'm based in Liverpool but travel to Manchester fairly often


----------



## sorearm (Nov 1, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> The great thing about Manchester is you can always find somewhere that's not rammed due to sheer over-abundance of bars.
> 
> I suggest _either_ Friday the 17th _or_ Saturday the 18th of November. Or both, if people are feeling particularly hard core. Anyone got any other date suggestions?



that weeks a bit pants (due to nipper-looking-after-duty) but the week after should be OK

... poll to follow???


----------



## aqua (Nov 1, 2006)

sorry no can do prior to 24th nov


----------



## chio (Nov 1, 2006)

I've got my poll-ish phrasebook out and put some dates at the top - press your keypads and vote now


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2006)

Is it just me being fuckin insane, or are all your dates and days out by one?

edit, no it's YOU - you've got them all out by one!


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 1, 2006)

I might come out can't do most of November and Fridays are generally best.

Xmas do's can be avoided easy in Mcr, once the students fuck off most of Oxford Rd is well quiet especially close to Xmas.


----------



## chio (Nov 1, 2006)

My poll-ish isn't very good

Let me start a new thread in a minute


----------



## chio (Nov 1, 2006)

*DON'T VOTE ON THIS POLL! USE THE OTHER ONE...*


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 1, 2006)

dbl pst
bllcks


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 1, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I'll pop in for a lemonade, you know me.



yes
you dont drink lemonade


----------

